# Offerta da 180 mln di euro per Ronaldo.



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2017)

Secondo Abola, c'è qualcuno pronto ad offrire 180 mln di euro al Real per prendersi Ronaldo. Il giocatore del Real arriva da una stagione mostruosa e va verso il suo 5 pallone d'oro. Nonostante i 32 anni, c'è una lista di squadre pronte a fare follie per il portoghese. Con in testa il Manchester United seguito dal Psg e dal Monaco pronti a questa grande offerta.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2017)

Dunque la tattica del Monaco sarebbe vendere l'intera squadra per poi reinvestire tutto su Ronaldo


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dunque la tattica del Monaco sarebbe vendere l'intera squadra per poi reinvestire tutto su Ronaldo



se vendono mbappe a 130 come si diceva ci mettono proprio poco ad arrivare a 180.. ma credo proprio che lui non ci andrà, può vincere ancora molto, e nessuno meglio del real glielo può garantire


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dunque la tattica del Monaco sarebbe vendere l'intera squadra per poi reinvestire tutto su Ronaldo



Il proprietario del Monaco è talmente ricco che potrebbe comprare ronaldo pagandolo con la sua carta di credito probabilmente...


----------



## juventino (7 Giugno 2017)

Il Real non lo vende manco per un miliardo.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il proprietario del Monaco è talmente ricco che potrebbe comprare ronaldo pagandolo con la sua carta di credito probabilmente...



Il russo del Monaco è più o meno l'equivalente di Silvio, un super riccone che dopo i problemi del divorzio si trasforma in super tirchione. Ma al di là di questo, vi pare che Ronaldo molla il Real per andare in una squadra che sta vendendo tutti i pezzi pregiati ? il giorno in cui deciderà di lasciare Madrid sono certo che andrà in piazze ben più ambiziose


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il russo del Monaco è più o meno l'equivalente di Silvio, un super riccone che dopo i problemi del divorzio si trasforma in super tirchione. Ma al di là di questo, vi pare che Ronaldo molla il Real per andare in una squadra che sta vendendo tutti i pezzi pregiati ? il giorno in cui deciderà di lasciare Madrid sono certo che andrà in piazze ben più ambiziose



Io credo il treno per lasciare Madrid sia passato 2 anni fa..ormai chiuderà lì, al massimo farà un paio di anni ricoperto d'oro negli States..anche se non credo gli serva..


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo il treno per lasciare Madrid sia passato 2 anni fa..ormai chiuderà lì, al massimo farà un paio di anni ricoperto d'oro negli States..anche se non credo gli serva..



Probabilmente hai ragione, anche se, non so perché, da un po' di tempo non riesco a togliermi dalla mente l'immagine di Ronaldo con la divisa del PSG. Secondo me prima di chiudere col calcio che conta e andare oltreoceano almeno un annetto a Parigi lo farà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione, anche se, non so perché, da un po' di tempo non riesco a togliermi dalla mente l'immagine di Ronaldo con la divisa del PSG. Secondo me prima di chiudere col calcio che conta e andare oltreoceano almeno un annetto a Parigi lo farà.



Era la destinazione logica 2 anni fa con Ibra via da Parigi..poi è saltato tutto..

Al di là di questioni economiche credo CR7 a Madrid stia veramente bene


----------

